# Question about what you really think when shopping at MAC



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I applied for a position that would mean a promotion, and my interview is next week.... 
I am preparing for my interview and I need your help...

Tell me two or three things that you like/dislike about the staff when visiting a MAC store/counter.... 

(I'm really trying to hear about the dislikes if you have any - but if you don't that is fine!)


Thanks in advance for your help and keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2008)

The music's too loud and the store's too hot. Those are ever my only two complaints.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 6, 2008)

I like how the staff are willing to help you out for an hour trying to find the perfect shade of red lipstick, lipglass, foundation, whatever. They are really helpful. 

I definately agree with Shimmer, the flourescents are really hot. My mall has 2 Macys mac counters split up into mens macys and womens macys at opposite ends of the mall. i always have to go to the mens one because there arn't any flourescents and its way smaller. 

The Prices really irk me, but i've gotten over that.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 6, 2008)

I really like when a m/a is excited about what they are doing, and helpful without being overbearing.  I love when a m/a is friendly and gives great tips!  Being polite/friendly will definitely make me want to buy more!  I also dislike how hot it gets, and being rushed.  I'm not a person who will stay forever, but I do like to look around/test things before I purchase them.  Luckily I feel I have one of the best Mac counters in my area (that I've been to), so I feel really grateful about that!

Good luck to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 6, 2008)

You should probably check out one of the threads about people's experiences at MAC counters/stores.  I know there is a lot of info there.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 6, 2008)

This goes for Macy's at the two big malls on Oahu, Queen Kaahummanu Center Macy's on Maui and the two "freestanding" stores in the malls on Oahu and the Nordstroms and NM's- no MUA over age 40.  This goes for the "freestanding" store in Honolulu -too loud music (I have to shout or pass notes) and too little clothing on the attendents.  I mean visible cleavage, shorty short skirts with fishnets. The Ala Moana store has flourescant lights like most offices, but the back end of the store has alternating lighting of fushia, teal, and blue. Its hard to dab on a colour without looking in the mirror and thinking eew/


----------



## deven.marie (Apr 6, 2008)

two of the things i dislike are being rushed/pressured into making a decision.. and also when a MA seems like they are free, for example asking me if i've made a decision yet, then when i say what i'm gonna buy they're like, ok well let me finish up with this person then i'll get back to you. then they end up having to ask again. i understand that this is so i dont feel neglected, but maybe they could just say "ill be with you after i finish with her" or something.


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 7, 2008)

the only mac artist i  have met in person (its -always- the same girl, and shes always alone, its a wonder hardly anything goes missing since the counter ain't small!) is really nice, most of the time. When i went in to chat with ehr about fafi we talked for like 10 minutes and we were both all squealy and excited. i like people who you can have really cool conversations with like that! get into it! ahaha.

But you can really tell when she's not in a good mood, because hse answers in monosyllabes, usually and just sort of points to products and reluctantly shows you if you ask.
When she's in a bad mood i run away downstairs to inglot.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 7, 2008)

I personally find MA's to patronise me a little, I'm not sure why, maybe because I don't wear MU when shopping for MU (especially since I'm in the market for a foundation). Maybe it's just MA's in my city lol... everybody on here is lovely.
I think just be yourself, give the customer space but make sure if they need help you're there.


----------



## Trace (Apr 7, 2008)

When I go to other counters that I frequent often, people know that I don't like to "be sold" anything... don't push sales goals on me (or make me feel like you need me to buy more for your goal)... however, if you tell me about your favorites and I can feel the passion you truly have with that product... I will buy it every single time!!!
Good luck and let us know how you do!!!
Trace'


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2008)

I love going to MAC, i enjoy talking to the MA's but i really really hate it when they try to push me to buy things just so that they reach their sales goal. Once they reach it they are not friendly anymore and they just want to get you out of the door. They can show me that they are not pushing me to buy something by being motivated and excited about the product and showing me way of how to apply it and what suits it.


----------



## Growing Wings (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been to two different stores for my MAC.  The one I usually go to, the MAs are fantastic.  I always feel like they know exactly what they're talking about, and whenever I ask for advice on new colours they always manage to find just what I'm looking for.

However, the other store I went to, I felt like they just couldn't be bothered, and that they weren't really sure what they're talking about.  And I had to approach the MA for help, even though she wasn't actually doing anything at the time.  Needless to say it put me off getting my MAC there.

Like others have mention, I hate the way that it's always so hot.  I feel like I must look a state after being there for 5mins!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 7, 2008)

If you do not know something please just say so. I dislike when you ask an MA a question and you can just see they are talking out their ass and do not know what they are saying or you ask for a product and they spend 10 minutes looking for it instead of taking one second to ask someone that may know. If you are new that is OK, just please ask for help when you need it!


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Apr 8, 2008)

In edinburgh (the store I go to) the musics far too loud , It gets hectically busy, gets clammy and sometimes with all thats going on the MA's forget your there. Although they are very polite, and helpfull they seem to want to get you out the door ASAP by spending alot of money too. I once phoned to make a £400 order so that i could go collect it the next day , gave the girl my phone number to phone me back and she didnt cal me till next day at closing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up ordering off the website because it happened the day after too.


----------



## COBI (Apr 8, 2008)

My experiences from my most recently visited counters/stores:

Counter in Salem, NH: There is one MA who always seems to act like everyone is beneath him and he is doing you a big old favor by even answering your questions.  The other MAs are AWESOME there.  My two favorites show a true passion and seem to really to like showing you the products and new ways to use them.

f/s store in Burlington, MA: LOVE the MAs here.  All of them are always very happy to help.  My only semi-pet peeve is that because they know I will be buying there (pro card), some of them will ask me to "hold a minute" while they help a walk-in.  Sometimes it doesn't bother me at all (because I do tend to spend 45-60 minutes in there, resulting in about $250-$450 after discount), but it does bother me when I am just about finishing up and then I have to wait for them to finish with someone who may or may not buy a foundation so that I can get my last two items and checkout.

f/s store in Farmington, CT: went here for the first (and probably last) time two weeks ago.  The music was TOO loud; I couldn't hear my total.  It was also too hot.  The staff was indifferent and disinterested.  The store was smaller than the Macy's counter (not the staff's fault).  But there were about 5 MAs (one was doing a MU application) and no other customers (me & the woman getting MU application).  *I* had to go ask one of them for help; then the girl disappeared for over 5 minutes; not a super long time, but where did she go?  On this particular trip, I had a list and just needed to rattle them off; and it still took me over 30 minutes(!) (staff's fault) for me to get my products and check out.  The manager came out to help the girl at the register at one point, and he didn't even make any eye contact or say anything.  I think it is a good example of how the manager sets the tone for the service provided at a store or counter.


----------



## frocher (Apr 8, 2008)

It's a little hot, and I wish the lighting was a bit better.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Apr 8, 2008)

i hate when makeup artist are snobby and when you suggest something instead of putting their input and nicely saying that does/does not work they just look at you like you are crazy. what i do like is when they make eye contact and smile, when they are nice and make suggestions like if you get an eye shadow what looks best with it, also when they are interested in helping you not trying to get away from you. Im sure you will do great at your interview. Good luck!!!


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha.. weeelllll.. I love MAC lip products, and the few cool people at the pro store. But aside from that.. most of the MUAs are so snotty. I get dirty looks whenever I walk in there cause I'm not gorgeous and wearing ten tons of makeup. If I just need some basic refills, I skip the drama and just go to a counter where it's quieter and while the MUAs are a bit more ignorant (meh, I know what I'm getting when I go in anyway), they're a lot friendlier and give me awesome sample pots of pigments. (not just a teensy scoop, but a half filled sample jar)
I find though that a big drawback is that they don't consider being a trained MUA to be an essential to get hired, and so the employees often learn to pride themselves on being able to BS their way through a sale (ie: of COURSE you don't look orange! or No no, Studio FIX is designed for every day use!)


----------



## Debbie (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going to say it straight up...I can't stand the PRO store at South Coast because with the exception of one MU...most MUs are super snotty and act as if we should be thankful they're helping us.  

One of the things I can't stand is when employees are either visibly or audibly complaining about their work day, or bitching to each other about what just happened with so and so customer.  I also get annoyed when they're chatting away like they're on their lunch break.  Even if it isn't busy, act like you are.  

One time...while getting my makeover, the MU walked away to get a color, and stopped on her tracks to have a full on conversation with another... so rude!


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 9, 2008)

I like how if I say I don't need help and then I'm looking for a while, they check back on me unobtrusively to make sure I'm still alright.

I don't like that it seems like maybe the MAs aren't taught about some new items like they could be. When I was making a Heatherette purchase and then returning something, it took a little while because the MA didn't know the names of of the products and she made the remark to another MA that "they" never teach them the names of the products or something to that effect. This inconveniences me because it takes longer for her to find the item on my receipt and I'm trying to help her from over the counter. It inconveniences MAC b/c the line of customers is growing longer. Also, there has been a number of times that I'll ask for something and the wrong product will be placed on the counter and if I hadn't noticed, I would have gone home with the wrong product. (this has happened with both new and old items so idk) At first, I thought the MA was just silly, but if that's true about them not being fully schooled on the products like the MA said, then I can understand how this could happen.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 9, 2008)

The only thing that kind of annoys me if there's a lot of people working and someone will ask me if I need help and if I say no, someone right next to the person that asked me will ask me, when I just said no a few seconds ago. All of the MAs at the counter and stores near me are really nice and friendly though so I don't mind.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 9, 2008)

*Here are my likes:
* 
1) The staff make an assertive effort to acknowledge each customer promptly as they enter into the store.
2) Every staff member is very knowledgeable about M.A.C.'s skin care products.
3) Each staff member is familiar with recognizing the color bases of the shadows, blushes, & lipsticks.

*Here are my dislikes: Take note M.A.C.  This could help your sales.
* 
(These are not staff related.)

1) Product arrangement could be improved.  I have found pigments hidden in glass jars.  

2) Not all products are at eye level.   

I saw in a few stores that those little scarves, shirts, & makeup bags of Fafi were totally out of reach and on top shelves.  I recognized them from this site.  Otherwise, I wouldn't have know what those were.   

3) I don't care for the black on black display.  I find the products do not stand out.  

4) Limited Edition leftovers should be on display just like everything else.  If people don't see them, they think they are gone.  My mother just bought something from a Limited Edition Fall of '07.  She thought it was gone.  If it's not standing out there, people don't know you have it.


----------



## COBI (Apr 9, 2008)

At the main store that I frequent, I know that the LE leftovers are the ones in those glass jars.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now, of course, that may not be the system at every store, but I always check the glass jar because I know it's like a "last call."  There isn't room at most counters/stores that I've been to display even a few items from prior collections... especially with the number of new collections (i.e. additional displays) that keep coming out.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

ive only been to 2 counters and both have been pretty similar

- i sort of get that young, edgy, trendy vibe (whereas other counters they have to dress imacculate, wear their hair up etc.)
- i love the fact they have music playing... something to listen to whilst ur busy looking.
- im usually one of these people who hates being asked if i need any help.. but when i go to MAC i actually think its sweet because they are all friendly looking
- i dont like the fact that when you see a colour you like on display and ask for it.. they come back and say its out of stock, its happened once or twice and i thought it was abit daft
- i hate when you see people wasting their time, for example: ive been a few times when women have been showing them their old mac lipglass in their purse and the names etc have been rubbed off... asking if they have it in stock.. even though it was probably LE and they get told this, and dont want to know. all they want it THAT lipglass.
- i hate it when annoying young girls are in the way and dont even buy anything.. they should have a MAC VIP card for us MAC addicts so we can look in peace.
- i dont like it when the MA's watch you as you look.. as if you're gonna steal everything. it pisses me off, and i mean in any shop not just MAC.

thats all i can think of right now


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

The thing I really don't like is when I get helped by an MA to pick out some good colors, or she's recommending something and someone else shows up (and they want a makeover or whatever) and just leaves me so I have to stand there for like 15 minutes waiting for her to come back so she can get me the stuff I want so I can pay and leave. This happens to me all the time. And then I go ask another MA and she's like "oh, you have to stand in line" when I've been there for a long-ass time already.

Or when there's only like 1 person working there and the person is currently with a client and can't even take the time (approx. 1-2 minutes) to get me something and let me pay for it.

So a lot of times I just leave, even if I intended to buy something when I got there.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 9, 2008)

Well ive frequented a number of MAC locations. so this is an overall view.

I have to go out of my way to get MAC, about half hour, even though there is a MAC 5 minutes away from my house in Macys. Unfortnately the MAs at the location 5 minutes from my house are huge bitches. and its a known fact in the area because the MAs at the Macys 15min from my house had such horror stories to share with me. With the exception of a few, they tend to be very stuck up, and very hmm/lazy/slow to help. I was at a counter for 15 minutes waiting to get a lipstick sanitized once. the other 2 MAs were busy and i understand that, but this one chick was just walking around, checking her makeup at every angle, even went as far as to take a tester and reapply her gloss. and still did not help me. lazy much??
-generally i like the MAs that take time to really listen to what you want. i hate the ones that push their favorites on you even if it looks completely garish on
-I understand sales goals, but if i came in just to buy 2 items, please dont push a thrid one on me that i really dont need, and then make me feel bad about it
-I like when the MAs give you time to look around and try things for yourself, coming back periodically to check on you. 
-I know i wrote alot already, but i like to see really is just MAs who really love their job, and who they were for and are genuine in helping others!


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Apr 10, 2008)

Ladies - thank you all SOOOOOOO much for all your imput!!! I am including this info in my interview tomorrow....and I am going to submit your concerns to the corp. level also.....

I really appreciate the time you all took to answer this post - so again thank you!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 10, 2008)

If I ask for something specific, don't tell me it's not for me. Example- I asked to be matched for studio finish concealer and MA told me it's too heavy for me, so I felt kinda dumb but still told her that I would like to get that concealer, she was nice and said "yeah, definitelly... if that's what you are interested in..." I understand she didn't want to be rude but she could have offered me other concealers ("Maybe this one would be more suitable for you..") instead of "Oh that's too heavy for you..."


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 10, 2008)

its funny...every person in here has said the staff is snotty! 

every single counter i go to i encounter the same thing.  the staff never wants to help me, over look me, or are just plain rude when i ask for help.  This one girl kept rolling her eyes when i asked her for a blush rec, and when i asked her to put it on me. 

i love mac. but i hate the staff. i prefer to shop online.


----------



## pinknilla (Apr 10, 2008)

I've yet to experience bad makeup artists, but I do tend to get looked over because I look younger than my age of 18 (19 next month), but they do help me nicely, which i appreciate. I do find it awkward when I ask about a product no idea what I am talking about, for example yesterday I wanted to try something from the Lightful collection and the MA looked at me funny and pointed at their other moisturizer products and told me she didn't know what I was talking about. Maybe they should be kept up to date with their products.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I didn't see this until it was too late but I'll post it any way if it helps any others who work for MAC. I love most of the MAC MUA but heres a few things that bug me.

1) Not familiar with the product - especially the new line at the counter
2) Pushing some random product 
3) You're there first, then someone walks up & they wait on them while you're still talking to them about a product


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2008)

*Like*
The fun atmosphere
the great makeup
*Dislike*
MA tend to have a false idea of what "trendy/edgy" is, confusing it with bright crazy makeup. 
Alwas seem to be too busy
I have encountered some bitchy MAs.


but for the most part, I love MAC. And I can put up with the bullshit aslong as I leave with something fun!


----------



## lolemily (Apr 14, 2008)

I've never been to a MAC freestanding store, but I've heard a lot of bad stories of MAC workers ignoring people at the store, and also the mu artists ignoring what the customer wants and doing their make-up however they like.


----------



## lolemily (Apr 14, 2008)

OH & also, a lot of MAC workers have no idea what's going on. They don't know what product they're selling, when it came out, whether it's l/e or permanent, etc, etc.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm new to this forum so bare with me lol. Well recently I went to a MAC store for the first ever time (I'm now an addict) and they were very helpful. To begin with I was just browsing, wondering where to start, and a girl asked if I need help. I said not at the moment, thankyou. Later on another girl asked if I'd want some assitance, and I said yes please, and she was so very helpful. She turned out to be the assitant manager. I had saved up birthday money to have a spending spree there and she gave me so many tips and advice. She was genuinely kind and told me I should ring up for a makeover next time and she'd try orange eyeshadow. She was really kind, as were they all. This was in a UK store, and I can't say I had any dislikes.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to add one.  That unlabeled glass jar has got to go.  I think that I have seen those break about 4X.  Children and people not paying attention knock them over.  Also, sometimes, a MA drops liquid on the counter and those glass jars slip off and crash.  It's a hazard.

As I said earlier, people not familiar with M.A.C. wouldn't even know to ask for a glass jar to dig through it.  Also, if it's full, you still may not know what they may have left of L.E.  Those are stored in many other places. That little system could easily be revamped to bring in more sales.


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok let me give my two cents.

What annoys me is when an MA doesn't go out of his/her way to help you out or to let you know what's up. It is obvious to the client when they are doing something "half-assed" (without wanting to)
For example: I had saved up A LOT of empties one time and went to the MAC store to redeem them for make-up. I had 14 empties, I took all 14 because I couldn't remember if it was 6 or 7 empties to get a free product. So, this MA got my empties counted them and put them away to the recycling bin they have there.. She came back and told me I was eligible to get 2 things for free.. So I was like, oh it's 7 empties then, she was like no, it's 6. So umm... where are my 2 extra's?? Yeah, so I told her I wanted my two extra and she did a face like she got bothered. I didn't care, she went back to get my extra 2 empties.. No, she did not miscount how many I had, she just didn't want to help me out.

Maybe it is just her personality. I know that if it were me, I would have never done that, would have been like Oh you have 2 extra.. People who work retail(not just MA's) in general need to remember customer service!

Also, one small important detail.... SMILE! By greeting a customer with a smile, than just a plain ol' "Can I help you" or "Are you doing ok?"

See, that MA who didn't give me my extra empties, I had a bad vibe from her from the beginning because she doesn't look friendly or smiles (she's beautiful tho) but still, it's important to set up a way to approac a customer to do a succesfull sale. This way the customer knows who to look for when he/she comes back.

When I go back to the same store, I always tell her NO when she asks me if I need help.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2008)

Most of their LE products are left besides whatever display it was part of. Le eyeshadows lined up by the eyeshadow display, LE lipglasses in a jar right next to the display etc. At the counter they're all behind the displays though.


----------



## crazykitty180 (Apr 15, 2008)

Likes: the displays are very accessible, and there's often more than one set of each thing (like multiple eyeshadow displays)

Dislikes: music is too loud; sales people are too pushy - always trying to sell something else.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Most of their LE products are left besides whatever display it was part of. Le eyeshadows lined up by the eyeshadow display, LE lipglasses in a jar right next to the display etc. At the counter they're all behind the displays though._

 
It sounds like your store or stores you shop are different than mine.  The ones that frequent have one jar.  The rest of the stuff can be in a stock room or a drawer.  It's like an Easter egg hunt for the M.A.  You have to be specific about what you want.  I have seen people get Barbie stuff recently.  It wasn't in the one glass jar that can be anywhere.  The jar can be behind the register.  That's one of the many reasons why I bring it up as something to be improved.

People don't tend to look around displays while they walk by them.  People have very short attention spans and it takes seconds to make a sale. They look at what is right there.  Hey, someone is going to take my ideas, run with it,  get a promotion, or raise.

It's really easy to come up with an idea to make this work with hardly any cost and get rid of the darn glass.  That glass is  a hazard to workers and the public.  It has no business around the public.  Also, an organized system would cut down on the hunting time for the M.A. and increase sales.  It's a win/win situation.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I personally find MA's to patronise me a little, I'm not sure why, maybe because I don't wear MU when shopping for MU (especially since I'm in the market for a foundation). Maybe it's just MA's in my city lol... everybody on here is lovely.
I think just be yourself, give the customer space but make sure if they need help you're there._

 
I'll agree with this statement.. funny how we're both in Melbourne too. Ha!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 18, 2008)

I think MAC (and all cosmetic companies for that matter) need to chill on the sales/productivity goals. I understand having a plan, but when you make your employees feel like they are going to get fired if they don't make every single customer spend $$$$ or 3+ items, it affects customer service big time, IMO.


----------



## no_mysteryleft (Apr 19, 2008)

I really love MAC. No questions asked. I think they put out an amazing product, I think they are talented and edgy and awesome. I don't mind the loud music they play. Chances are I've just gotten out of my car and I listen to crazy loud punk or metal or rock (or hell, even Miley Cyrus because I have an inner eleven year old who likes to sing at the top of her lungs to Hannah Montana), so the MAC music doesn't bug me at all.

I only have one real complaint. First of all, I don't have a counter in my city, which is probably a good thing. I'd be there all the time. So I have a few options. There are three counters (2 Macy's, 1 Nordstrom) all about 30 minutes away from me in different directions. There is a freestanding store about an hour and 10 minutes away, and then 30 minutes past THAT, there's the San Francisco Pro store.

Don't get me wrong, I love going to the f/s and pro stores, but they're a bit of a trek and Bay Area traffic is NOT a joke. Sometimes if I go later in the afternoon it can take me over three hours to get home. I'd much rather go to a counter (I'm getting to the complaint, I promise), especially if I'm out of a staple.

The problem is that of the three counters, two are staffed with horrible, mean, totally bitchy artists. I get it. You work for MAC, I don't. I'm not some beautiful wood nymph creature, but I'm good looking and it's clear I wear makeup and KNOW what I'm doing with it, and I KNOW you know who I am because I'm around allllll the time, so don't be so mean. The third counter is sadly in a mall I hate shopping at, so most of the time I go to that counter to see the artists that actually treat me like a human being, not a piece of crap. I'm happier to help them make their numbers than give any of my money to the other two counters.

Of course, if I can justify it at all, I'd rather drive into San Francisco and see my favorite MAC girl, Candi! She's amazing.


----------



## neezer (Apr 27, 2008)

so how did your interview go (if you don't mind me asking) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW my thoughts...

The best experience i had with MAC was when i went to the freestanding store in Georgetown, DC. EVERYONE in there was helpful, even if they were not the main person on my face and i loved that!!

Worst experiences...I think sometimes that MUA's take the "teamwork" theory too over the top...i don't like personal conversations when someone is on my face...also another issue, i think the least that an MUA can do is know about the recent or ongoing products that are in the company at the time...if you dont know every name, don't make up stuff...like for instance i kinda told this story before but when i didn't know DressCamp was just at select places, i called my counter to ask them about DressCamp and she was like, "Yeah with Heatherette??"...now Heatherette has been out for a minute and from what i can tell (as a customer) the sales aren't too bad, so if this is the most recent collection, wouldnt you know if DressCamp is with the most recent product or not? i wasnt really pleased with this conversation, seeing this also was the Manager of the store.
Lastly, i think that even though that the goal is also to sell, that the customers that do come in and buy the products, that they should be a little more appreciated, and sometimes i get treated like i never been there before and it's to a point where i have decided to drive to the next city to buy products...i mean yes treat everyone the same but don't be an ass to customers because you're having a bad day....
one more thing...when a customer returns something, why do they get so upset? if it does not work it does not work..and if the MUA is not willing to show the product before the person buys it then...im not seeing where you can be upset? I saw a MUA get PISSED because someone returned something...that's about it...regardless of the things im not really feeling, im still going to buy


----------



## amandaxx (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope they accept you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like everyone else most of the MA at the nearest freestanding store are completely stuck up snotty bitches.
When Parrot was re-released I went down to the MAC store and asked the MA for it and she told me that Parrot was a limited edition shade that was discontinued a long time ago. And then when I said (politely, I may add) that I thought it had been re-released she told me that "no, limited edition shades are never re-released once they've been discontinued"
And then she tried to sell me some other random crap.


----------



## stv578 (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright, I _have_ to get my two cents here!  

I have the luxury of visiting one of about 6 counters close by, but I tend to frequent 2 the most.  I have to say that the SA's are either super helpful, or super snotty.  There are a few that are so unfriendly, I might not even approach the counter when they're there.  But the specific things I dislike are these:

Sometimes I have a hard time deciding on a product, so if the SA wants to me to hurry up on my decision, she'll suggest that I can always return it if I don't like it.  Well, when I do return something, I almost always get serious attitude.  One SA went as far as to lecture me on trying out products before i purchase them.  If she doesn't like the policy, she should take it up with the powers that be.  

My other beef is when an SA shows me a product, and if I mention it's just not my thing, she'll then add something to the effect that 'it's really popular' or a certain celebrity uses it.  Seriously?  Is that supposed to make me change my mind?!  So please to all MA's, SA's, that approach is quite condescending to say the least!   

What I do like are the one's that treat me well because they know I'm a repeat customer.  They even say hi when I'm just passing by to go into the mall!


----------



## nextcontestant (Apr 28, 2008)

All the sales people at the MACs that I've been too have been super nice and helpful when needed.  I sometimes like to browse on my own and usually know exactly what I am looking for so they usually give me enough space to do that in peace but then are there when I have made my decisions or have a question.  This is in Kitchener and Toronto.

Now the things that I don't like are that pigments aren't a regular item at the Bay counters.  They only get LE and these aren't usually on display once the LE display is over.  I've grabbed pigments to buy from the drawers before.  The other thing that I don't like is when the LE are selling out and the display goes down then they put in the display items that aren't part of the collection.  

Generally they need to make everything accessible to view and even though they may have proper cleaning and sanitizing techniques anything that you are putting on my face should be only previously handled by make up artists.  I would rather not put on my face stuff that the general public was touching previously.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

One of the last times I was in the MAC store I felt like my skin was going to melt off. It was soooooooooo hot!

Sometimes the MAs act really snooty, like they are too good to help you, and you're a dumbass if you have to ask a question about a product. This has only happened to me a few times though.

I've had mostly positive experiences. Some of the MAs would really take their time with me [slow traffic] and help me find products that really suited me. Once I even called the store with a list and asked if anyone could look to see if they had what I wanted. The man that answered did just that, and I told him that I was going to be there in an hour and when I got there he was there and all my stuff was waiting.


----------



## alysia56 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bittersweet-bea* 

 
_Haha.. weeelllll.. I love MAC lip products, and the few cool people at the pro store. But aside from that.. most of the MUAs are so snotty. I get dirty looks whenever I walk in there cause I'm not gorgeous and wearing ten tons of makeup. If I just need some basic refills, I skip the drama and just go to a counter where it's quieter and while the MUAs are a bit more ignorant (meh, I know what I'm getting when I go in anyway), they're a lot friendlier and give me awesome sample pots of pigments. (not just a teensy scoop, but a half filled sample jar)
I find though that a big drawback is that they don't consider being a trained MUA to be an essential to get hired, and so the employees often learn to pride themselves on being able to BS their way through a sale (ie: of COURSE you don't look orange! or No no, Studio FIX is designed for every day use!)_

 
MY GOD WHY HAS NO ONE TOLD ME THIS BEFORE!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Seriously, I have another thread on here looking for a new compact foundation because I'm sick of Studio Fix. So I was pretty sure I was ready to settle on NARS, but went in to Sephora to test out some different things. The MA there was super nice and I told him my problems/issues, at which time he replied with something like, "Well, a large part of the reason you're "breaking up" by 11:30 every day is because Studio Fix is exactly that...a "studio" foundation, made for photo shoots, films, stuff like that...things that only need your makeup to hold up for a few hours. It wasn't made to be worn every day or for an extended period of time."

He went on to tell me that he'd worked for MAC for a long time and they parted "on good terms," but blah blah blah. And then he sold me on the NARS.

Anywho, is this true? Have I been using the wrong foundation for YEARS?!?!? And why, Jesus, why hasn't a single MA bothered to mention this to me at any time prior to now? And have they been laughing at me like the ass I am everytime I walk out of there with a new Studio Fix compact?

Sorry...I'm very frustrated about this. Very frustrated indeed. Hmmmph.


----------



## kobri (May 27, 2008)

Well I happen to be lucky enough to have an awesome store nearby. It really is how all the stores should be. Everyone is very helpful and approach you. You don't get lost amongst the crowds, they definitely offer everyone help. If I am looking at swatches on my hand they leave me alone, but as soon as I look up for someone I am approached (they might be magic I don't know). I go in there a lot and I have yet to run into a bad MA. They offer suggestions, but I have never felt any pressure or like they had a sales goal. I even had to return something once and they were really good about it. I was nervous because of people saying how they were treated during returns, but my store was great. 

A store being too hot is a BIG problem because who wants to be sweaty when they are trying to find somethin to make them look gorgeous? Also if you are getting an application and are feeling warm, yuck! 

I became even more appreciative of my store after a recent trip to the london pro store. There was only one other customer and I think the staff wouldn't have noticed me even if I took my top off and started singing. 

One thing I don't like about the stores are the displays for fluidlines/paintpots. It can be hard to see the colors the ways they are and I have to take out each pot and flip it over to see it, sometimes there are 3 different pots of the same colour and that gets frustrating, maybe if the rack could hang them in sideways so the bottom was showing and you could see the colour and name better?


----------



## rororebel (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_I became even more appreciative of my store after a recent trip to the london pro store. There was only one other customer and I think the staff wouldn't have noticed me even if I took my top off and started singing._

 

Haha! I'm new on here but I have to agree with that and give my 2 _pence_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MAC pro store in London is my local store and the first time I went in there the service was awful! I was quite nervous anyways because I heard the MA's are notouriously bitchy!

I had to actually approach an MA (who had garish dark purple lipstick and neon green eyeshadow on) to come and help me and she just rolled her eyes and walked away! 

Then when someone *did* offer assistance they walked away in the middle of speaking to me to go talk to some guy they knew! ( fair enough he was a celebrity but I was there*first*!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I saw the "bitchy" side for myself: the girl that was helping me turned to the eye-rolling one and said "What's that on your face love? You look like a clown!" ...Wow to your own colleage...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if it's because I'm young or because when shopping for MU I chose not to wear any MU so maybe I looked inexperienced or something! 
Does anyone else have this experience in the London pro store? Is the counter in Selfridges any better?


----------



## jasminbarley (May 30, 2008)

*****


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

I don't like how some of the MA's act like they are better than you if you have a question... I don't know how many stores have people that do that, but a couple of the ones I have been to here do and it drives me crazy!


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 31, 2008)

I don't really have any complaints about most of the counters and stores. My best experiences are at the PRO store. As far as my worst, its always the same MAC counter in Macy's. Most of the MA's act really stuck up. They look at you like you're stupid when you ask a question. It causes me not to go to that counter as much. Thank god for the PRO store. WAY better service!!


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_One thing I don't like about the stores are the displays for fluidlines/paintpots. It can be hard to see the colors the ways they are and I have to take out each pot and flip it over to see it, sometimes there are 3 different pots of the same colour and that gets frustrating, maybe if the rack could hang them in sideways so the bottom was showing and you could see the colour and name better?_

 
That drives me crazy! I was just there the other day looking at paintpots, knowing full well that I wanted to see/try Artifact. I had to pull almost all of them out and never did find Artifact (an MA was using it for a makeover). And the first 3 paintpots I pulled out of the display were all Delft.


----------



## miinx (Jun 9, 2008)

i personally cant STAND when they are pushing a sale to the extent that it is completely obvious. I know they have some intense goals to meet, but it reaches a point where its just pushy and overbearing and i can tell that they care less about helping me get the products that are right for me, and more about making that IPT goal.   Its just flat out irritating and insulting to me when, for example, an MA is pushing a too-dark foundation on me that we both know is ORANGE [i'm extremely fair and lighter than nc15], insisting that it looks great as i stare at an obvious line of demarcation and oompa loompa skin.   I'll trust the MA who admits that perhaps MAC doesnt currently have a foundation light enough for me, and come back to them again and again to buy other things, because i know they actually care about helping me out rather than throwing any item they can at me. And in the long run, I'll buy 10 times more from them.   I may be a customer, but I'm not friggin blind or ignorant about my makeup. I can't stand being patronized and lied to as if I won't notice.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 9, 2008)

likes:
-even if they are busy i'm greeted and told to hang on an ma will be with you shortly.
-cleanliness and sterilization are a major plus
-product organization is esthetically pleasing
-most of the recommendations given are good ones.
-they always give me a moist towellete to wipe off the makeup from my hands.
-The ma's are usually enthusiastic about their job and it makes me more comfortable being there.

dislikes
-the music can be a few decibals too loud 
-sometimes the ma's have no idea what you are talking about pertaining to a product.
-some ma's treat my little sister who is 20 and wears little makeup like a street rat and they lose both our business or we find a different MA.
-older items still in stock are kind of hard to get to and hidden behind other products.  Sometimes i don't know if I should touch them or if they are just for the ma's.
-MA's don't pull items that are out of stock or gone and its really disappointing!
-they need a bigger demographic of employees, and of different ages to draw all potential customers in.  the music makes older people shy away from the brand because they feel they are too old.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 12, 2008)

Likes-

-MA's recognize you after coming in a few times.
-New products are in a larger area instead of shoved between displays.
-MA's (most) are not pushy about buying items, they can take "no thanks" for an answer.

DISlikes:
-MA's/SA's who tell you that you don't know what you're talking about. Had this happen when I was asking about the Boudoir Hues Quad, i didn't know at that time, it was a Federated Stores Only product.
-Items from past collections in little containers, but not available to purchase
-MA's with an attitude. 
- I know being an MA is a hard job, retail sucks, but I'm not a bad customer and I don't want MA's/SA's taking out the last bad customer on ME. 

My BIGGEST PET PEEVE ABOUT MAC--here it comes!..
MA's giving me snotty attitude or talking down to me, like I'm stupid UNTIL I hand over my PPID, THEN they turn on the "nice". I don't wave my PPID card around, because i'm not like that. But i want to be treated the same way I treat them, with respect, with or WITHOUT a PPID!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I personally find MA's to patronise me a little, I'm not sure why, maybe because I don't wear MU when shopping for MU (especially since I'm in the market for a foundation). Maybe it's just MA's in my city lol... everybody on here is lovely.
I think just be yourself, give the customer space but make sure if they need help you're there._

 
I get patronized because I don't wear a full face to shop as well, but it really depends on which store I go to as far as helpfulness/attitude. It's really hit or miss with me and the MAC counters here (ATL), so I tend to shop online more or go in to just do B2M or swatch things quickly and stealthily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I appreciate the MA's more when they can give me good recommendations and space, but not treat me like I'm wasting their time even coming in.

Good luck with your interview, though. If you get the job, hope it's great to you!


----------



## Mignone (Jun 14, 2008)

one of my biggest pet peeves is when I walk into a mac counter and ask for advice on what product to buy, but they offer something way out of the range( i suppose you could say) i was looking for.
ie. i wanted a heavy moisturizer( i have dry skin) and the MA suggested I use fix + i mean come on?!


I was also looking into getting an intership/job at MAC let me know how it goes/ how you went about applying, and what sort of cridentials they look for if thats not too much to ask for=$


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

4 me its just that im too busy,rushy feeling. hello? im about to drop 200$ on freaking makeup lol but i know they can't help being busy. its nice whenever an employee will take the time to tell u theyll be with u next and make eye contact with u atleast.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 15, 2008)

The girls at my counter are always very helpful, and the only problem I have with them (it turns out all my friends think this too) is their makeup is never nice! Even my boyfriend agreed. Most of them wear neutral e/s with crooked liner every time I'm there. Aren't they supposed to make people _want_ to look like them? Because I sure don't. There was one girl I saw there who looked amazing and she was really nice, but I think she was a freelancer because that was the only time I saw her. The area I live in is pretty fashion challenged


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2008)

I most frequently get annoyed with the customers in MAC! I hate when people are like hovering over the whole eyeshadow display and don't make room so you can look to. I find that really rude...just move aside a step!!

What annoys me at the counters in Switzerland is that they won't have testers or some things. This doesn't happen a lot but it _has _happened to me. So it's like, you try it, you buy it. What's the point of that? Sometimes they don't have all the products on display either, so who the heck is going to buy something they can't see? I often have to ask for lesser selling products, like the time I wanted to buy Flammable paint. It was kept in some drawer somewhere. I'm sure I was the only customer in that store who knew about this product!


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 16, 2008)

i recently visited the paddington pro store and was completely and totally ignored by every single employee in the store.
and i can't even put it down to wearing not much makeup- because I'd just had a full makeover from benefit!

i waited for almost 5 minutesby the counter with a couple of pigments in my hand- TO BUY THEM! and no one even glanced at me

i just got totally pissed off and put the pigments down on the counter and left. way to lose a sale girls.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I personally find MA's to patronise me a little, I'm not sure why, maybe because I don't wear MU when shopping for MU (especially since I'm in the market for a foundation). Maybe it's just MA's in my city lol... everybody on here is lovely.
I think just be yourself, give the customer space but make sure if they need help you're there._

 
LOL

You know... I was wondering about this.  I (almost never) wear makeup when shopping for makeup and when I haul from MAC...I follow the mantra "go big or go home".  I worry that the MUAs at the counters I've been to think I've got some sort of problem.

Admittedly... with all the makeup I buy I probably do have some sort of problem..


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 23, 2008)

MAC f/s store in Fair Oaks Mall, VA:
This is the one I visit the most frequently. My first visit there four years ago, the MA was totally rude and acted like she didn't want to be bothered. She mismatched my foundation and when I told her I wasn't pleased with it, she got nasty about it. They weren't even that busy and she was rushing myself and other customers around. I haven't seen her since and I have only dealt with two other artists there, who have always been extremely helpful and willing to put up with me while I go in there and buy about 10 different things, LOL. I do agree, it does get hot in there.

Macy's MAC counter in Tysons Corner Mall, VA:
I have only visited this counter twice and I totally disliked both visits. My good friend and I went together and the MA I had did Fluidline for me when I first got into it 2 years ago and she rushed me through it, so the application looked really bad. She just rushed me around in general and I didn't like it. The MA that my friend had went slow and was very helpful, answering both of our questions. Everytime I've been to that particular counter, they are always crazy busy.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 24, 2008)

I love when the artists are friendly and talk and joke around. But when they just follow you around and not help you at all (and when you ask questions they'll give you half-assed answers), I find that SO annoying.


----------

